# A beautiful Combo



## skipper123 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi Ya all, Am new to this. Have used Camper vans a couple of times in Australia, wonderful to explore the outbacks. Latest commercial, stopped in Canada, we have ..... where the hell are you. 
Joined this forum to inject some excitement. Now this is not for people travelling around with trucks and 5th wheel attachements ore converted busses, but for those of you who like compact rigs, high tech and still enjoy all the comforts of camping in a solid enclosure with most of the conveniences found in your home. 
Maybe this rig is more costly then any of the bigger rigs, a bit of an understatement. So you take a BMW 330xi Touring - all wheel drive - with a towing capacity of about 3,500 lbs. This one goes 250 kmh flat out - not allowed in North America, but plenty of room to take a good trailer. 250 hp and 0 - 100 in 7 seconds. BMW puts in a lot of sophisticated technology to keep the trailer in line. Even the hitch is excellnt engineering. It folds under the car when not in use.
Now you pare it with a trailer made by ESCAPE Industries (not much known on the internet)in Chilliwack, BC, Canada (base price about 20,000 CAD plus options). The box is 13' and with the hitch 17' overall. It comes with all the normal standard and optional components, but the company is one outfit that will customize beyond. Go with the 3 burner stove, interior and external shower, microwave convection oven and a very customized TV/DV  entertainment centre. Get a reinforced roof and put a "porta-bote" on top (it motors, rows and sails, weighs only 70 lbs. Folded up its 8 -14' long, depending on your choice, 12" wide and 4" thick (package around 5,000 CAD). 

I am not representing any of the above companies, but like to make people awre of what's available. It took me a lot of research to find these outfits. 

This rig will fit nicely in my driveway. Ready to go.

So far its been Africa and other parts of the world, now its Canada - Vancouver (Chilliwack) to Halifax. 

Come back tome for details.

Cheers Joe


----------

